# A Few Of Mine!



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ha, I've got the same cardboard box Ian, cost me all of Â£2 I think.

You clearly go for quality and not quantity, some lovely looking pieces there and i particularly like the Kays Watch (living in Worcester I'd have to).

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Some lovely looking watches there Ian. Do you have any hunters or half hunters? Are they all gold?

Alan.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice selection, Ian. Do you wear them, and if so, how? On an Albert chain? Or perhaps a fob strap? Would be good to see some pics of them in use...have you had a look on  this  thread? It's quite old now, so some of the earlier pics have been removed, but there's plenty further on (and it needs bumping back to the top again!) :thumbsup:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice collection

The Benson is the quality one IMHO

I believe the Kay's of Worcester one was sold via their mail order catalogue and it's a beaut

My dear Old Mom was a Kay's agent for 40 odd years and she regularly received gifts, mostly Wedgewood plaques for time served.

I wonder if Kay's presented a watch for 50 years?

Is the firm still going?

Chris


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

AlanJohn said:


> Some lovely looking watches there Ian. Do you have any hunters or half hunters? Are they all gold?
> 
> Alan.


Thanks Al, no, I only have open faced ones, there all gold, 9,14 and 18ct


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Very nice selection, Ian. Do you wear them, and if so, how? On an Albert chain? Or perhaps a fob strap? Would be good to see some pics of them in use...have you had a look on  this  thread? It's quite old now, so some of the earlier pics have been removed, but there's plenty further on (and it needs bumping back to the top again!) :thumbsup:


Thanks mate. Wear them??? lol, I've never worn any of them, I keep them upstairs in the safe. I think you all know me well enough to know that I'm more of a D&G bling horse hehehe.


----------

